# Retirement visa



## Algarve Nick (Dec 18, 2013)

I am a Brit who lives in southwest Portugal but would like to live in Chiang Mai for half the year (Oct-Mar) and Portugal for the other half. I've read that when you are on a Thai retirement visa you have to go to Immigration every three months. Is it possible to just stay in the country for six months and leave for six months, entering Thailand again six months after leaving?


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

The 90 day requirement is a simple report. Here in Pattaya, it takes 5 minutes, and they also allow the report to be filed by mail.

No idea if it is the same in Chiang Mai, as the process can differ amongst the various provinces.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

After your six months in Portugal you wold need to apply for a new non im 'O' visa to re enter Thailand on 'retirement'.


----------



## Algarve Nick (Dec 18, 2013)

Would I apply for this O visa to allow me back into Thailand at an embassy outside Thailand, please?


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes. After 1 year your original Non im 'O' visa would have expired. The only way to not need a new visa every year is to get an extension of stay, which requires you to report to the local immigration office every 90 days, that is something you will not be able to do from Portugal .


----------



## Algarve Nick (Dec 18, 2013)

Moolor said:


> Yes. After 1 year your original Non im 'O' visa would have expired. The only way to not need a new visa every year is to get an extension of stay, which requires you to report to the local immigration office every 90 days, that is something you will not be able to do from Portugal .


Thanks for your help.


----------

